# Cant get to configuration page of wireless router



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok stupid, but I found this web blog article of using standard broadband only wireless router with dialup. Telephone wire to my downstairs went bad and rather than replace it for winter use of laptop.... Anyway I found this el cheapo wireless router literally for $2 plus $5 shipping. Seller claimed it works great. And it looks like new, give him that.

Ok, I connected with cable from NIC on computer to LAN port on router. Push reset button on router for 20 seconds just to be sure its using default settings. Type in the default 192.168.1.1 in browser. Yes thats the address specified as default setting in manual. Nothing loads then finally browser times out or tries to do a google search for that number.... Its not matter of username/password, dont get to that, no router configuration page loads at all. Tried multiple browsers. Tried XP w/IE and Puppy Linux. Try 3 different computers with three different NICs. The NICs are all properly recognized and functional. Zip, zero, nada. I suppose it could be bad LAN cable (came with router) or the seller lied. But rather think I am just stupid and doing something wrong somehow.

Did a google and there are people with same complaint about various routers, but they get poo-poo'd that they arent doing it right or that they NEED TO USE IE browser or whatever. But really nobody gives any kind of real answer just parrots whats in manual. Well whats in the manual doesnt work, so????? Is there some setting in computer that needs changed thats blocking communication?

I'll probably just do sane thing and run new phone line downstairs, but still like to figure why I cant even get to configuration page on router.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

What's the brand & model of the router?

The reset may not have worked. Try pressing and holding the reset button with power off, then plug in the power and keep holding reset for another 20-30 seconds. Depending on the router, this may or may not work; if it's passworded, you may just have to get the password from the seller.

Will the computer connect to it, either wired or wireless? If so, your network monitor should tell you its IP address. If not, it'll at least tell you the computer's IP; the router's IP should be the same except with the last number being 1.

To use a wireless router with dialup, you need a router that's designed for that. Very early on there were, I think, a few models with a serial port that was made to connect a dialup modem. The one I've used is the D-Link DI-713P. Of course you also need an external serial modem.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree dial up is so out of date that most modems now don't even bother putting in the software to run wirelessly with dial ups anymore. I know the one I have does not.
So a person has to make sure that any modem can run with a particular machine. Not all fit this category anymore. One does not fit all machines like back in the day.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Uh, yes you can use a standard router meant only for broadband. IF.. you use computer to connect with dialup modem and then use Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) that is built into win98 and winXP. You can also share connection using linux with an ICS type setup, software just not built in like the windows ICS. http://www.notebookforums.com/t/113829/how-to-wireless-dial-up

But arguing over that isnt what I posted for. Its a Trendnet TEW-452BRP And thats what I am saying, the computer wont connect to the router. Its not about passwords, I simply cant get to the password screen for the router. 

And no I cant use a serial modem via router even if I wanted. I am using Netzero and it requires proprietary software. So the router couldnt dial a connection even if it was designed for this. Netzero was only dialup isp I found for $10 or less that still offered significant number hours and my usual connection speed. Used AOL for couple years (cause other dialup isps that remain were reducing hours significantly) until last spring when it went to one connection pop number and got slower and slower and slower. Then had 3 dud smaller isps this summer that were connecting like 9k to 12k. STarted using slow cell data network with Boost Mobile. Finally when my cell data network went down for a week, I was desperate and in emergency mode and used the 10 hour free JUNO/Netzero software on windows. Know I was desperate if I was taking unupdated windows online. It connected normal speed for me 24k to 26k. Ok after miserable summer of dud isps, I was impressed. So even though they claimed the old Linspire Linux version of Netzero connection software wasnt supported and Netzero doesnt offer a download for it, I hunted down a copy and found it still connects fine so am using it with Puppy Linux. I suppose if Netzero goes bye bye or stops letting linux connection software work, I will have to pay $20 a month to my phone company for dialup.... Cause they arent ever bringing DSL up my road. Heck will freeze over before that happens.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> Its a Trendnet TEW-452BRP And thats what I am saying, the computer wont connect to the router. Its not about passwords, I simply cant get to the password screen for the router.


So, the computer's network monitor is reporting a connection to 192.168.1.1? Or a connection to some other IP? Or no connection at all?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

No connection at all.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> No connection at all.


Well that's your first problem. The browser isn't going anywhere if there's no network connection. Check all the settings on your ethernet port -- make sure DHCP is on, and anything else that says "automatic"; nothing should be set to manual. Double-check that you're plugged into one of the LAN ports on the router, not the WAN port. Also, check to see if the router is putting out a wireless signal that you can connect to.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What he said. If DHCP's set up on your laptop, and you've just reset the TrendNet router, then it'll be set up stock to hand out an IP address. If it's not, then something's wrong with the router.

Bluntly put, this is why anytime I buy a new router, I always Google 'bricked routers' or something like that; and go with one of the easier ones to recover.

I CAN say that this one's not known to be all that robust.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Well that's your first problem. The browser isn't going anywhere if there's no network connection. Check all the settings on your ethernet port -- make sure DHCP is on, and anything else that says "automatic"; nothing should be set to manual. Double-check that you're plugged into one of the LAN ports on the router, not the WAN port. Also, check to see if the router is putting out a wireless signal that you can connect to.


LAN port like manual said, but also tried the WAN just for the heck of it. Tried wireless and nope, nothing nada.

Guess its a dud. Too bad. Guy had excellent feedback and said it worked fine.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, USPS tracking said my new power adapter for recent ebay laptop I bought was out for delivery. So made special drive to the clusterbox to get it. And laptop immediately booted Puppy from usb flash, didnt even have to go into bios. I like this laptop.

This laptop with Puppy Linux 4.3.1 booting from usb flash drive, found the Trendnet router both with LAN cable and with built in WIFI card. Got two little "blinkies" set up in tray showing two different network connections. Voila, browser loads router configuration page. At least I know the router works and the seller deserved his 100% positive feedback. Extremely rare any seller with significant number of 98% or better feedback is out to scam. As cheap as I got this thing, just pointless to create big to-do over it anyway. If anybody is so hard up they scam on some $2 item, then they probably need the money.

I tried again with desktop computers and they again seem to find Trendnet router but wont setup network so I can get to configuration page. In other words, no "blinkies" showing in the tray on desktops and its same version of Puppy. I obviously only have LAN cable connection on the desktops. Need to get out the old laptop and try it again. Its pcmcia WIFI card works fine as I've used it at library many times. Neither laptop has windows so cant say on it. Guess I've never actually used windows for WIFI connection since I dont have it on my laptop.

Quite a coincidence if 3 different computers have bad NIC card. I used to have some spare pci NIC cards for desktops, but couldnt find them. With dialup, a NIC just isnt something I ever use. And most desktop motherboards and laptops have NIC built in for long time now.

Suppose it could be a dodgy LAN cable, and it just happened to work somehow with the newer laptop.... I've got couple others around here someplace, but just not something I use except occasional experiment.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, guess "cobwebs" got blown out, it now works on all computers with NIC and the two laptops with WIFI card. Electronics usually dont start working all of a sudden like this, but I am not arguing.

I get some more ambition, will try the ICS along with the router as described in link above. Its still probably silly way to do this since you need extra computer just doing dialup connection plus providing the wifi hotspot to that connection. but doesnt have to be much of a computer... 

The only non-silly application would be if you had some gadget that could only connect via WIFI and you only have dialup available. Well this would allow that gadget to go online.


----------

